# Datsun Silvia



## Witchking (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I have a few questions, where you might be able to help me

On my Datsun Silvia I only have Summer tires. Since I'm in Switzerland I also need wintercapable tires. What should I do?
- buy all-year tires and mount them on my wheel rims?
- buy new rims with winter tires (what kind of rims?)


Furthermore I'm missing the Datsun-Logo (was stolen) on the front of my car.
Where can I get such a part?


Who else in here has a Datsun? 


Thanks for comments or any general discussion.


----------

